# Focus mares ax2 vs cannondale caadx 5 105 vs..



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

Which cyclocross bike is better and why or maybe there is some better cyclocross bike in this price?


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

I am looking at the Focus' as well. What intrigues me about them is the geometry --the slack HTA at least in my size (70 deg) and a low bottom bracket drop (70mm). The bottom bracket drop should provide good cornering giving it a low center of gravity. The slack HTA should be good for going down tricky/steep descents. The drawbacks to this would be slightly slower steering due to the slack HTA and possible more pedal strikes with the low BB. I will be interested to see what they come out with for 2013. Which should hopefully be out sooner than later. 

Obviously components are components and you should know what you are getting when it comes to those. 

I have no idea about the cannondales. Someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I Googled it when I saw your post and saw the Focus for $850: Colnago,Cervelo, Bicycle, Bicycle 2012, Bikes, Cycles, Cycle, Road Bikes, Quota, Pinarello, Giant, Scott, Specialized, Frame.Headset, Seatpost, Front Derailleur, Shimano, Fork, Groupsets, Campagnalo, SRAM, Easton, HED, Zipp, Mavic, fulcrum, Top Bikes

not bad for a $1200 + bike!


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

Erik_A said:


> I Googled it when I saw your post and saw the Focus for $850: Colnago,Cervelo, Bicycle, Bicycle 2012, Bikes, Cycles, Cycle, Road Bikes, Quota, Pinarello, Giant, Scott, Specialized, Frame.Headset, Seatpost, Front Derailleur, Shimano, Fork, Groupsets, Campagnalo, SRAM, Easton, HED, Zipp, Mavic, fulcrum, Top Bikes
> 
> not bad for a $1200 + bike!


The bike retails for $1700 but can probably be readily had for a few hundred less than that if you are on good terms with your shop or find a reputable online retailer. I am suspect of them offering this bike for $849. Anyone had any experience with diamond cycles?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

The carbon version the CX sells there for $1500: http://www.diamond-cycles.com/products.php?product=Focus-Mares-CX-2.0-2012-Bike


----------



## dennis1215 (Mar 2, 2007)

Be careful with this website, diamond cycles. It is in Indonesia. There is a thread on mtbr.com about this site.


----------



## dennis1215 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is the thread on mtbr:

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-deals/has-anybody-heard-diamond-cycles-780874.html


----------



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

There is one problem: I live in finland so i need to buy there a bike and there it's around 1299 euro.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Yea, I figured - too good to be true...


----------



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you think guys that this would be better cyclocross bike than focus mares ax2 ? http://fi.rosebikes.eu/tuote/rose-pro-dx-cross-2000-4636/aid:532649#product_detail_info_tabs


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

The Rose looks good (and the sell a 64cm!): BikeRadar.com • View topic - Rose Pro DX Cross 2000

Does any retailer sell these in the USA?

ROSE Pro DX Cross 2000 46/36 edullisesti online-pyöräkaupasta www.fi.rosebikes.eu


----------



## Dblvanos (Sep 5, 2010)

Having ridden both my vote is on the Mares AX, as stated above the geometry is better suited for cross.


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

2013 Focus CX lineup. The Focus website hasn't been updated yet. Some of the prices have gone down a little from last year. Looks like most of the components are the same throughout the models. The colors have changed.

Cascade Bicycle Studio | Focus Bikes releases 2013 Cyclocross line-up


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

Dblvanos said:


> Having ridden both my vote is on the Mares AX, as stated above the geometry is better suited for cross.


Could you comment a little bit about the geo and the handling of the bike.


----------



## Dadude (Jan 20, 2012)

I will sell my focus again this year, because I don't like the geometry of the frame (too long toptube)


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dadude said:


> I will sell my focus again this year, because I don't like the geometry of the frame (too long toptube)


what size was your bike?


----------



## Dadude (Jan 20, 2012)

L = 56


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

My kid raced a Focus AX2 last season. He loved the handling and the mud clearance, plus his bike didn't end the season with mud in the bb shell unlike the two Redlines in the fleet.


----------



## Pyrogerg (Jul 14, 2012)

Good to see that folks like the AX. I'm being sorely tempted by a 2010 AX-1.


----------

